# 35th National All Martial Arts Championship



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, I announce this every year, but the National All Martial Arts Championship tournament, hosted by C.S. Kim Karate, is going to be held May 2. We're going to be back in the U. Pitt field house, fortunately (last year we only had a smaller building available due to renovation). 

Details: http://internationaltangsoodofederation.com/35th NAMAC.htm
http://cskimkarate.com/web/News/Tournaments/tabid/579/Default.aspx

Tang Soo!


----------

